# Millipede dying :(



## The_Phantom (Apr 16, 2004)

Im pretty sure one of my millis is dying. Im bummed!! Hes not moving, his body wiggles like a snake, but his feet dont move. He looks really fat, fatter than the other two, his exo looks stretched, his color looks lighter because of this. Hes only 3months old. I have no idea what molting behavior is like. What is the mortality rate for baby millis, and for millis in generall??

The other two seem great.

Poor little Milhouse.


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 18, 2004)

it could be molting because inverts swell before molting and they pump blood to all parts of the body causing it to swell and allowing the exoskeleton to crack

mike


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 18, 2004)

I sure hope so, its not moving at all. Barely.


----------



## da_illest (Apr 18, 2004)

how often do you handle it?


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 18, 2004)

Not that often. Are they easily stressed by handling?? If it was that, why are the other two fine, but that one not (if its dying) ?!


----------



## Brak (Apr 19, 2004)

Leave your milli in the humid substrate.  Sounds more like a molt.  I've seen them buried (through the glass)  all rolled up in a ball.  They stay there for a while as they molt.  Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Spiderfoot (Apr 19, 2004)

*I feel Your Pain*

I work in a Biology lab at Tyler Junior College in TX and we had 2 Milli's to show in the Zo Lab, Thursday one of the students got careless and jerked with the Milli on him and it fell to the concrete floor and the sound it made was horrible, the Thud, My heart just broke.  It died during the weekend, so I know how you are feeling, it was 11.5'' long a African Giant. Hope yours is just molting and it gets well soon.  
Spiderfoot


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks. Hes still sitting there in a ball, but he aint dead yet. Maybe it IS a molt...I SURE hope so.


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 22, 2004)

IT MOLTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So now I dont have to panic and assume its dying next time.  :8o FOrgive me for my newbie stupidity....and for your help!


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 22, 2004)

TOLD YA SO

heheheh
mike


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 22, 2004)

Hehehe, thanks!  ;P    :8o


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 22, 2004)

Here he is next to a CANADIAN quarter...and theres his molted skin. Or exoskelleton.


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 22, 2004)

SS,
Do not under any circumstances remove the skin, the milli will most likely want to eat the entier thing or at least most of it. I have gotten to watch this two or three times but never saw them slow down. they have just planted themselfs to the spot and molted.


----------



## Yve (Apr 22, 2004)

geez! why is it bad to remove the skin?..one of my two agb milli's molted a year ago and I took the shed out...that was the only molt I've ever seen and both agb's are doing well.


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 22, 2004)

Yve,
 The millipedes loose a great deal of their calcium through the molt and replenish it by eating the old exoskelton. One of my female Red Legs ate the entier thing in two days. I have also been told by others to never do this, so I am just passing the info along. It does stand to reason if they eat it to leave it well alone though because it is a part of the strengthing process to the new exoskeleton.


----------



## Yve (Apr 22, 2004)

I read that feeding them oak leaves or crushed white chalk will supplement their exoskeleton.  But you've stoked my curiosity and I'll leave future sheds in the tank.


----------



## The_Phantom (Apr 23, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> SS,
> Do not under any circumstances remove the skin, the milli will most likely want to eat the entier thing or at least most of it. I have gotten to watch this two or three times but never saw them slow down. they have just planted themselfs to the spot and molted.



Thanks for this info. The exo is already in several peices, so I found no reason to keep it as a curiosity as I would the tarantulas exo's. It seems to have moved a bit...how long does it take for the exo to harden??


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 23, 2004)

Not to be funny but as long as it takes to eat the old exo? A few days.
Oh yea. I saw the pic and it probably got alot of it already. Just leave the rest so it can come back for more.


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 23, 2004)

Yve said:
			
		

> I read that feeding them oak leaves or crushed white chalk will supplement their exoskeleton.  But you've stoked my curiosity and I'll leave future sheds in the tank.


 It is good to give them those things to_ grow_ a healthy exoskeleton but, after molting I still believe their own carapace is the easiest, best thing for them to eat and digest.
J


----------

